# Renssi.....what a frickin disappointment!



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Renssi makes chain knockers and brushes for the milling machines. Well they got a new US distributor that sucks! Just buy picote chains....a month and a half to answer an email tells me the US distributor isn't serious about doing business. Besides liars, one of the biggest things I hate is people who waste my time with false promises and bull$hit to make themselves sound good! 

I'll keep you up to date if I can bypass the US rep and order direct from the company.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Why not just stick with what you know is good? Renssi's chains are not stainless and are not made well at all. They will be a pile of rust in no time. You can go through 3 sets of theirs to our 1. There are only 2 manufacturers of these types of chains. I know both well. Ours will always be better, support is available always (me) and we have a solid network and a full on state of the art training facility with real world experience. No need to recreate the wheel. Why do you think no one is representing their products anywhere in the world and we have several calls a week with people wanting to rep ours? Picote isn't going anywhere and we will continue to develop precision cleaning and cutting tools that will last. Renssi has no clue what is going on in the US market.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Because Rennsi has brushes which work amazing for pushing scale out the line and has small chain knockers for 2".


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Jake, remember when I called and left a message and you called right back? The topic was about the best way to shave down PVC. 

Anyway, here's the pics. Used an original chain knocker.

Oh....I do have the 2" picote chain knockers but they're too big for crusted up 2". The renssi's are smaller gauge. As far as rust....I oil everything down before putting it away.

And I really think they're a good company with some good products but chose a lousy rep which is going to kill their business. I think they could do way better.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

That looks great, pipe patch?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yuppers.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Yuppers.


Dude your pics always look so pretty:laughing: Make sewers look so clean:yes::thumbsup:


----------

